# SFX-what types of high season exchanges can I get?



## elaine (Nov 15, 2016)

We have a summer beach week at HHI. If I deposit it with SFX (just got an email from them), what type of high season exchanges can I get? Is there a way to see what is available? I have never used SFX b/c I don't want to get stuck with a bad deal.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 15, 2016)

Call and ask.


----------



## elaine (Nov 15, 2016)

thank you. looking more for real life TUG experiences. Not interested in MX.


----------



## presley (Nov 16, 2016)

You'll only find last minute stuff online. You need to put in an ongoing request about a year ahead of time. It is important to be very specific because if they get a match that you don't want, you'll still have to pay the exchange fee. So, rather than say you Maui, you need to specify the resorts you are willing to take.

What are you looking for? They are most known for Hawaii, NYC, California and Mexico, but obviously have lots of other deposits, too. I have found that many people want to trade their unpopular week or unpopular resort for a popular week or high end resort. Those people are generally unhappy with SFX. If you attempt to trade like for like and put in your request a year out, it's very likely you'll get a good trade. If you only want a specific resort in a small time frame, you may not get it.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 16, 2016)

presley said:


> I have found that many people want to trade their unpopular week or unpopular resort for a popular week or high end resort. Those people are generally unhappy with SFX.
> 
> If you attempt to trade like for like and put in your request a year out, it's very likely you'll get a good trade. If you only want a specific resort in a small time frame, you may not get it.



As to the first statement, I'll say that SFX is somewhat stringent as to what deposits they accept, but undoubtedly some good deposits are worse/better than others. I have been able to trade, say a mid june williamsburg for a 4th of july Myrtle beach, and I have deposited 30 days from check in and exchanged it for a January at the Grand Mayan. YMMV. In other words, I'd say the key to getting exchanges you like is persistence more than the particular trade power of the week you are depositing. In my experience, since SFX is particular about the weeks it accepts for deposit, the trade power of the week you might be depositing is already pretty high. SFX is a smaller exchange, and therefore they do not get anywhere as many deposits as either RCI or II. If you get their diamond membership, you can do a request first exchange. If that's not your cup of tea, I suggest call them every 1 to 2 weeks to see what is available. Never deposit first, because like I said, they do not get very many deposits, and it is likely that you wont ever find an exchange you like. Getting the diamond membership puts you ahead of the exchange request queue, however, there arent many SFX members who have the diamond membership, so if SFX gets more than 2 to three deposits for the same week at the same resort, it is likely that you could grab one of those weeks without shelling out extra for the diamond membership.


As to the second statement, I'd say that is my experience as well. The less desirable a week, the more likely it is you could grab it. The more flexible you are with your exchange request, the more likely SFX will be to fulfill it.


----------



## elaine (Nov 16, 2016)

thanks. I have to decide by Feb whether to PFD into RCI my 2017 summer beach week with RCI. So, I will start calling SFX then to check on summer 2018 trades. However, I am guessing that they won't have much inventory for summer 2018 by Feb 2017.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I've looked through their online exchanges and I'm having a hard time finding exchanges even in 2017.  They just opened their 2017 deposit special about 2 weeks ago so the 2017 weeks will probably start flowing in now.

I always have a lot of potential locations and as wide a time period as possible for my ongoing requests.


----------



## JuliGee (Nov 19, 2016)

They say on their website the online exchange availability is basically the last minute stuff. I think  you will find the best weeks do not show in online availability as they are booked as soon as they are deposited to those who are in queue that have place a request for a search, which I think is the same methodology as rci and ii.  Most of our exchanges and bonus weeks have been as a result of placing a request, and not online availability. However, we did luck out once with a last minute online unit at the manhattan club.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Nov 19, 2016)

dominidude said:


> As to the first statement, I'll say that SFX is somewhat stringent as to what deposits they accept, but undoubtedly some good deposits are worse/better than others. I have been able to trade, say a mid june williamsburg for a 4th of july Myrtle beach, and I have deposited 30 days from check in and exchanged it for a January at the Grand Mayan. YMMV. In other words, I'd say the key to getting exchanges you like is persistence more than the particular trade power of the week you are depositing. In my experience, since SFX is particular about the weeks it accepts for deposit, the trade power of the week you might be depositing is already pretty high. SFX is a smaller exchange, and therefore they do not get anywhere as many deposits as either RCI or II. If you get their diamond membership, you can do a request first exchange. If that's not your cup of tea, I suggest call them every 1 to 2 weeks to see what is available. Never deposit first, because like I said, they do not get very many deposits, and it is likely that you wont ever find an exchange you like. Getting the diamond membership puts you ahead of the exchange request queue, however, there arent many SFX members who have the diamond membership, so if SFX gets more than 2 to three deposits for the same week at the same resort, it is likely that you could grab one of those weeks without shelling out extra for the diamond membership.
> 
> 
> As to the second statement, I'd say that is my experience as well. The less desirable a week, the more likely it is you could grab it. The more flexible you are with your exchange request, the more likely SFX will be to fulfill it.



Now that's interesting, "don't deposit first". Sfx made it very clear to me that a request first has a much lower trading priority, and those who Deposit first have a higher priority, because there is an obligation to service those members who deposited first. Also to get all the sfx goodies that come with their promotion, you need to deposit first to get the specials, which to me are valuable. But even if you are not interested in the "goodies" they offer, you still need to deposit first to get a decent shot at the best weeks. My understanding that is also similar to rci and ii by depositing and placing an ongoing request to get the better weeks.

Juli


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 19, 2016)

JuliGee, you're absolutely correct.  However, there are usually some things to be found when you're searching online and essentially nothing seems to be showing up at all for 2017.  Since their deposit offer only went out about 2 weeks ago, they probably have little to offer in 2017 at this point.  I've got lots of requests in and have had for months.


----------



## jackio (Nov 19, 2016)

I deposited a New Year's Eve week in Las Vegas about 6 months ahead and put in a request for NYC in the summer.  It took about 6 months and I got the call that they had Manhattan Club for July 4th week.  It was a full one BR and no extra fees.  I think their NYC weeks are 1 in every 3 years, though.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 20, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> However, there are usually some things to be found when you're searching online and essentially nothing seems to be showing up at all for 2017.


I would not trust sfx's website to show true availability. My experience is that the agents see a lot more than what the website shows.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 20, 2016)

I have used SFX exclusively for 20 years and am a Diamond member

We have made many exchanges, all high season, to Hawaii, New York City, Sedona AZ, Scottsdale AZ, Branson, etc. We have also made several to Mexico.

Like all exchange companies, the online inventory are the resorts that people haven't requested. You need to make a request for what you want. I would talk to one of their reps. They are pretty good at telling you what your chanes are. They are proactive in satisfying requests and don't depend only on deposits. They will make trades with RCI etc. to try to get what you want.

We have always received what we asked for and almost all of our requests are for specific resorts.


----------



## JuliGee (Nov 20, 2016)

jackio said:


> I deposited a New Year's Eve week in Las Vegas about 6 months ahead and put in a request for NYC in the summer.  It took about 6 months and I got the call that they had Manhattan Club for July 4th week.  It was a full one BR and no extra fees.  I think their NYC weeks are 1 in every 3 years, though.



Wow! July 4th week in NYC that's awesome! New Year's Eve and July 4th week are the two most difficult weeks of the year in NYC for an exchange. You are very fortunate. Two years ago we tried for a July 4th week in NYC and it wasn't available, which was no surprise, we knew it was a long shot. But they did get us the week after. Next time we will request the Fall season. Summer is too hot for us in NYC.

Juli


----------



## dominidude (Nov 23, 2016)

JuliGee said:


> Now that's interesting, "don't deposit first". Sfx made it very clear to me that a request first has a much lower trading priority, and those who Deposit first have a higher priority, because there is an obligation to service those members who deposited first.
> Juli


To that, I'd counter that SFX's biggest responsibility is to make the most money it can. It is a business after all. In my experience, sometimes depositing first does buy you a bit of priority. However, when you consider that you might also lose your deposited week and get nothing in return (at least nothing that the OP could be happy with), I'd say that it is better to be safe than sorry. Therefore, I suggest the OP to request first, not deposit first.


----------



## JuliGee (Nov 23, 2016)

dominidude said:


> To that, I'd counter that SFX's biggest responsibility is to make the most money it can. It is a business after all. In my experience, sometimes depositing first does buy you a bit of priority. However, when you consider that you might also lose your deposited week and get nothing in return (at least nothing that the OP could be happy with), I'd say that it is better to be safe than sorry. Therefore, I suggest the OP to request first, not deposit first.



What does sfx’s biggest responsibility is to make the most money it can have to do with depositing first or requesting first?

I would say the most important thing to a timeshare owner wanting an exchange, is placing a request in such a way where the odds of being confirmed are more favorable than less favorable. Not only does sfx mention depositing first gives you a higher priority, but there are many posts in this site by moderators and others that repeatedly mention you have a much better chance if you deposit and place an ongoing search, rather than requesting first, or just looking at immediate leftover weeks.

Requesting first and expecting good results surely contradicts all the advice given in this site? And if most people requested first, there would be minimal weeks in the space bank for people to trade in to, it’s counter intuitive! Exchanging is always somewhat of a crapshoot that has risk. By requesting first you take the risk out of not getting the exchange you want, but you also increase the risk of not getting good results!

Requesting first is kinda like going to a casino and placing small bets expecting to win big! 

Juli


----------



## Lisa8192 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have been terribly disappointed with SFX. I have been trying for 2 years to use my Hilton Head Marriott Barony deposit for a spring break exchange. I realize it's spring break.. but seriously, no availability? My week is going to expire and they have only come up with one option so far. St. Marteen and the property looked awful and the airfare was incredible. I'm still holding on.. but at this point I would absolutely not deposit another week.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 6, 2016)

We did well with SFX.  Twice, we deposited a summer two bedroom week at Sheraton Broadway Plantation (deposit first).  Twice, we got a week at Sloane Gardens, London.  We were delighted.

otoh, this was two and four years ago, we no longer own at SBP, and Sloane Gardens closes as a timeshare at the end of 2017.

But we definitely would work with SFX again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lisa8192 said:


> I have been terribly disappointed with SFX. I have been trying for 2 years to use my Hilton Head Marriott Barony deposit for a spring break exchange. I realize it's spring break.. but seriously, no availability? My week is going to expire and they have only come up with one option so far. St. Marteen and the property looked awful and the airfare was incredible. I'm still holding on.. but at this point I would absolutely not deposit another week.



I am with you.  I am tired of trying to get something with SFX.  I am sure to have weeks expire next year.


----------



## elaine (Dec 6, 2016)

thanks. Although I have enough in RCI, I will likely just deposit my week at about 3 mths out and then PFD over to my RCI points side. We do not do public rentals (too many scams, etc.), only trades with tuggers, so I was hoping for another option, but it doesn't look like SFX is for us.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2016)

elaine said:


> thanks. Although I have enough in RCI, I will likely just deposit my week at about 3 mths out and then PFD over to my RCI points side. We do not do public rentals (too many scams, etc.), only trades with tuggers, so I was hoping for another option, but it doesn't look like SFX is for us.



Elaine, the same posters always post on TUG to talk up SFX, and it gets tiresome to read their glowing reviews.  I assume SFX has certain members who get a lot more attention than me.  It has to be.  I am going to make a lot of requests and hope I get something with my weeks, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Elaine, the same posters always post on TUG to talk up SFX, and it gets tiresome to read their glowing reviews.  I assume SFX has certain members who get a lot more attention than me.  It has to be.  I am going to make a lot of requests and hope I get something with my weeks, but I am not holding my breath.



So you are saying that only people that complain about SFX are allowed to post on TUG. It gets just as tiresome to read the posts from the chronic whiners and complainers.


----------



## seema (Dec 8, 2016)

I about a year ago bought a Vidanta property in Puerto Vallarta (Grand Luxxe loft; probably considered to be a studio unit by SFX and most other timeshare exchange companies) - I believe my complimenary membership at some level (?diamond) will expire soon. 

The question is should I extend it, or forget about it. That same property also gets me access to the Registry Collection exchanges (and therefore to RCI exchanges); I also have II membership because of my ownership with Westgate.

Why does SFX offer Vidanta owners a 2 for 1 week exchange - get 2 weeks in exchange if depositing one week? Are the Vidanta properties so valuable to SFX?

Being a suite type unit, what type of week will I get - let us say I want to exchange into a 5 star resort in Hawaii - let us say a Marriott or a Hilton resort? How easy is it to get those exchanges? Let us say I want a July or August week in Hawaii.  Will I at most get a studio unit, if I am successful with my exchange request. I presume that SFX rarely, if ever, has Disney Vacation Club resort weeks deposited into it?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> So you are saying that only people that complain about SFX are allowed to post on TUG. It gets just as tiresome to read the posts from the chronic whiners and complainers.


I never said you cannot post.  That's ridiculous.  But it is always the same people who talk up SFX, and it's not working for a lot of us.  I won't give anyone false hope.

Unless you are in my shoes, and you know what RCI and II can do for you, then you cannot call me a chronic complainer and whiner.  SFX doesn't work for me, and that is the truth.  I am entitled to MY opinion as well.  

You might love SFX, but I cannot recommend them to someone I respect, like Elaine, because I counted on exchanges I never got through them, and it gets old just waiting for an exchange that never happens.  A lot of people agree about SFX.  It's not for everyone, and my Diamond membership isn't getting me any special benefits, either.  The major exchange companies are much better.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 8, 2016)

I've had several NYC exchanges via SFX.  I have also done several Grand Mayan, Grand Luxxe exchanges.  I have done 1 SFO exchange as well.  I have too many deposits, but I have several years left before they expire.  

That being said, it is often frustrating, because it is not the same model as most exchange companies.  They get requests and then try to find someone who had that to deposit.  I have called SFX and asked them what they have as outstanding requests before I make my deposit.  It helps them fill requests.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2016)

That's great, Sandy.  I have an ongoing search for NYC for this next March.  I hope to get it, but if I don't, I will try something else with them.  You never know you can get, until you enter the search.  I am always hopeful but don't count on anything because I have had more exchange requests go unfulfilled.  I noticed there are no deposit exchanges anymore with new deposits.  That is disappointing because I have extended a few I will now have expire in September.  

With II, I always find something, but my Marriott and Sheraton deposits trade well, and that is about all I use in II.


----------



## wrxdoug (Jan 29, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> We did well with SFX.  Twice, we deposited a summer two bedroom week at Sheraton Broadway Plantation (deposit first).  Twice, we got a week at Sloane Gardens, London.  We were delighted.
> 
> otoh, this was two and four years ago, we no longer own at SBP, and Sloane Gardens closes as a timeshare at the end of 2017.
> 
> But we definitely would work with SFX again.


Actually Sloane Garden closes in 2018 I own there


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 29, 2017)

seema said:


> Why does SFX offer Vidanta owners a 2 for 1 week exchange - get 2 weeks in exchange if depositing one week? Are the Vidanta properties so valuable to SFX?


I don't have all the particulars since I don't own at Vidanta, but I understand Vidanta and SFX have a relationship.  Vidanta owners please correct me if I'm wrong.  It's not just Vidanta owners that get extra weeks.  Last year, let's just say I had a misunderstanding with The Colonies for renting out my (summer, highest TDI) unit.  Rather than risk my week going unused, I decided to deposit.  It was within II's flex period so I looked at SFX.  Not only did they accept my deposit 35 days out, they also gave me a bonus week.  I have the full 3 years to use both weeks.  They were very nice, and I was very grateful.  I asked SFX about it later, and they told me they had a request for Colonies at that time so they took it.  

The current promotion would net me a week plus 2 bonus weeks if I deposited.  Like others have stated, they are smaller than II and RCI so inventory reflects, but I'm hopeful for a decent exchange.  I've called several times and inquired about locations, but the right resort hasn't been available...yet.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 29, 2017)

I tried using SFX a few years ago and ended up wasting my very nice large 1 bedroom spring break unit at Westin Rancho Mirage.  I've learned my lesson...  I've gotten amazing exchanges with II and RCI:  4 units Xmas week at Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta this past year, 4 units Xmas week at Playa Grande Cabo San Lucas the year before, 2 units Xmas week at Royal Islander this coming year.  We have stayed at Alii Kai in Hawaii summer time - had 2 units.  I tried getting a Grand Mayan unit for Xmas-time with SFX several times, and was never able to do so.  I noticed years ago that John Cummings always got trades he was happy with, and whenever anyone asked about SFX, he would reply about his great trades.  You may want to pm him to find out if he asked far in advance, or what allowed him to get decent trades that he was happy with.  If you are interested in the types of places he went to, you may find that SFX works well for you.  I think if you can plan far in advance, then II and RCI can work out great because they have so many bulk deposits of excellent resorts.  But if you want to go to the Manhattan Club, SFX seems to be great.  (And used to be great for Sloan Gardens, as well - but someone above mentioned they have closed.) 

My experiences, unfortunately, have always been negative with SFX, and my deposited units went to waste.  But everyone has different needs/results...


----------



## maizeandblue (Feb 1, 2017)

I purchased a diamond membership and have tried many times for a trade into high demand locations.  Please note that they have a $299 upcharge for Marriott and Hilton resorts on the rare chance they have inventory.  It doesn't matter if you deposit a Hyatt, 4 Seasons or Westin week, they ding you with the upcharge.  On the positive side their bonus weeks allow ongoing searches and can be priced pretty reasonably and there is no guest fee for diamond members.  So far I have 7 ongoing searches and the only matches I have found are low quality resorts. With the new $59 3rd party booking fee at Vistana, its actually cheaper to use RCI/II.


----------



## elaine (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks. I decided to stick with the devil that I know. I also have gotten many great Rci trades over the years. Might not be perfect, but still decent options imho.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 3, 2017)

Lisa8192 said:


> I have been terribly disappointed with SFX. I have been trying for 2 years to use my Hilton Head Marriott Barony deposit for a spring break exchange. I realize it's spring break.. but seriously, no availability? My week is going to expire and they have only come up with one option so far. St. Marteen and the property looked awful and the airfare was incredible. I'm still holding on.. but at this point I would absolutely not deposit another week.



SFX will typically offer to reinstate a deposited week with either another deposit, or sometimes a fee.

You could always check with Mark over at the "Ask SFX" forums on the timeshareforums.com

I am a little surprised that you have nothing for 2 years unless it's maybe a very specific week vs. a range of weeks (ie: April - March) or something.

But then again even some weeks with RCI are  notoriously hard to get as well.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 3, 2017)

seema said:


> I about a year ago bought a Vidanta property in Puerto Vallarta (Grand Luxxe loft; probably considered to be a studio unit by SFX and most other timeshare exchange companies) - I believe my complimenary membership at some level (?diamond) will expire soon.
> 
> The question is should I extend it, or forget about it. That same property also gets me access to the Registry Collection exchanges (and therefore to RCI exchanges); I also have II membership because of my ownership with Westgate.
> 
> ...



this is just my speculation regarding your Vidanta owner question with SFX.  I believe it's because Vidanta has partnered with SFX.  At least at the one sales presentation (augh, never again) with Vida, if you bought, they (Vidanta) "gave" you 3 "bonus" weeks, but those were SFX bonus weeks (the same bonus week pricing that I can get directly as an SFX member during their deposit specials).

I would hazard that a Vida (Grand Luxxe especially) would be high trading with SFX.  Normally, if SFX accepts a deposit, it's a "like for like" exchange (ie:  I deposit a 1 BR, I can request a 1 BR).  since I'm diamond, I can (if available) get a 2 BR exchange by only depositing a 1 BR.

I know that sometimes they get Marriott Maui deposits.  But I'm not going to guarantee anything (and neither would Mark at SFX).

Feel free though to ask Mark over at the "Ask SFX" forums on the timeshareforums.com site.  He may take a few days to respond though.

IF I owned at Vida, I'd personally just rent out my week, and use the money to rent elsewhere.  But that also assumes I had a Grand bliss/Grand Luxxe unit.

I don't know if II gets DVC deposits or Marriott.  I know RCI gets DVC deposits (they get scooped up so you have to do an OGS search to basically get on) and of course, no Marriott in RCI (AFAIK).

I hope this helps?


----------



## hurnik (Feb 3, 2017)

maizeandblue said:


> I purchased a diamond membership and have tried many times for a trade into high demand locations.  Please note that they have a $299 upcharge for Marriott and Hilton resorts on the rare chance they have inventory.  It doesn't matter if you deposit a Hyatt, 4 Seasons or Westin week, they ding you with the upcharge.  On the positive side their bonus weeks allow ongoing searches and can be priced pretty reasonably and there is no guest fee for diamond members.  So far I have 7 ongoing searches and the only matches I have found are low quality resorts. With the new $59 3rd party booking fee at Vistana, its actually cheaper to use RCI/II.



AFAIK, SFX does not charge the $299 for Hilton (they never have on my Vegas deposits).  Maybe if it's HHV or during "event" week (Christmas, New Years, etc.) and not sure about the Marriott part (Mark didn't indicate that in his answer regarding Marriott Maui availability).  Normally the only time I've gotten the $299 is grand Luxxe, although I vaguely recall certain NYC and possibly certain Hawaii locations/times had the upcharge, but I don't believe it was universal (ie:  ALL Hiltons get a $299 upcharge).

I could be wrong.

It's not perfect, so I always advise people to TRY it before buying and check out the "Ask SFX" forum over on timeshareforums.com.  Just like some people HGVC is a good fit, and others like Marriott, I think similar with exchange companies (they have their pros/cons).

I've mostly had good luck with SFX.  Their random changing of bonus week pricing is what has annoyed me the most (NO advance warning, just one day BAM!  new pricing).

I'm only having issues with Key West right now (same with RCI) as apparently I should've put my request in 18 months ago instead of 12.  Now I have to book plane tickets in the next few days and no hits on OGS with either (and I had a 3 month window as well).  Oh well, win some, lose some.  On the plus side I snagged a 1 BR Grand bliss during Christmas.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 4, 2017)

I used SFX once a few years ago and was pleased, a 2br late summer Branson deposit for a 3Br summer Big Bear unit about 3 mos. out from check-in. I haven't used them again because II and RCI have worked so phenomenally for what I own, but I would consider using SFX again for certain types of requests. Just a different business model and consumer experience than the big exchg companies.


----------

